# -en vs. -massa/-mässä



## Gavril

Päivää,

Which would work better in these sentences: the second infinitive with _-en _or the third infinitive with _-massa / -mässä_? (I've included the intended meanings in English.)

"I woke from the nightmare sweating profusely."_
Heräsin painajaisesta runsaasti __hikoillen / __hikoilemassa._

"I saw him withdrawing money from an ATM on Uudenmaankatu."
_Näin hänen __ottaen / __ottamassa rahoja pankkiautomaatilta Uudenmaankadulla.

_"I noticed him withdrawing money from an ATM, looking around nervously as he did so."_
Huomasin hänen ottamassa rahoja pankkiautomaatilta, katsoen / katsomassa ympärilleen hermostuneesti._

"The man ran towards his wife, whistling with joy."
_Mies juoksi vaimolle viheltäen / viheltämässä ilosta._

"The man ran towards his wife, leaping high in the air with each stride."
_Mies juoksi vaimolle __loikaten / __loikaamassa korkealle joka harpauksella.

_"The company spent its money impetuously, sending its investors into bankruptcy."_
Yhtiö kulutti rahat röyhkeästi saattaen sen sijoittajat vararikkoon._
(I’m pretty sure _saattamassa _wouldn’t work here, or would lead to a different meaning: i.e., “The company spent its money impetuously *while* *also* bankrupting its investors.”)

"He obtained a degree in business by going to night school."
_Hän suoritti loppututkinnon kauppatieteessä käyden / käymällä iltakoulua.


_Kiitoksia paljon ja hyvää itsenäisyysviikonloppua!


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> "I woke from the nightmare sweating profusely."_
> Heräsin painajaisesta runsaasti __hikoillen__._
> 
> "I saw him withdrawing money from an ATM on Uudenmaankatu."
> _Näin häne*t* __ottamassa__ rahoja pankkiautomaati*s*ta Uudenmaankadulla.
> _or, depending on what you really saw:_
> Näin hänen ottavan rahoja ...
> 
> _"I noticed him withdrawing money from an ATM, looking around nervously as he did so."_
> Huomasin hänen otta*van* rahoja pankkiautomaati*s*ta *ja katsovan* ympärilleen hermostuneesti.
> _Note that the second infinitive generally refers to the subject, although it's often mistaken by native Finns. In this case "ympärille*en*" shows that it's not the subject who is looking around, but usually it's unclear.
> 
> "The man ran towards his wife, whistling with joy."
> _Mies juoksi vaimoaan kohti / vaimonsa luo viheltäen__ ilosta._
> 
> "The man ran towards his wife, leaping high in the air with each stride."
> _Mies juoksi vaimoaan kohti / vaimonsa luo __loikaten__ korkealle joka harppauksella.
> 
> _"The company spent its money impetuously, sending its investors into bankruptcy."_
> Yhtiö kulutti rahat röyhkeästi / piittaamattomasti saattaen__ sen sijoittajat vararikkoon._
> (I’m pretty sure _saattamassa _wouldn’t work here, or would lead to a different meaning: i.e., “The company spent its money impetuously *while* *also* bankrupting its investors.”) It wouldn't work here either.
> 
> "He obtained a degree in business by going to night school."
> _Hän suoritti loppututkinnon kauppatieteessä käymällä__ iltakoulua._


----------



## Gavril

> "The company spent its money impetuously, sending its investors into bankruptcy."
> _ Yhtiö kulutti rahat röyhkeästi / piittaamattomasti saattaen_ _sen sijoittajat vararikkoon._
> (I’m pretty sure _saattamassa _wouldn’t work here, or would lead to a different meaning: i.e., “The company spent its money impetuously *while* *also* bankrupting its investors.”) It wouldn't work here either.



In that case,

- How would you say, ... _while also bankrupting its investors_? (In other words, the investors didn't go bankrupt as a result of the company's bad spending -- it just happened at the same time as the bad spending.)

_Yhtiö kulutti rahat piittaamattomasti [?] sen sijoittajat vararikkoon.

- _What would _... saattamassa sen sijoittajat vararikkoon_ mean?

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Hakro

I'd say:
_Yhtiö kulutti rahat piittaamattomasti,* joten se / ja samalla se* saattoi sijoittajansa vararikkoon. (company's fault)
Yhtiö kulutti rahat piittaamattomasti, *joten / ja samalla sijoittajat joutuivat* vararikkoon. (for also other reasons)_

You could say:
_Kuluttamalla / kuluttaessaan rahoja piittaamattomasti yhtiö oli saattamassa sijoittajansa vararikkoon._
In this case you don't know what finally happened - did the investors go bankrupt or not.


----------

